# What size puppy pad?



## labst60 (May 24, 2010)

Gathering supplies for pup's homecoming in a few days and I'm looking to buy a few of the washable puppy (actually, people/hospital) pads. 

THat is what pup is accustomed to doing his business on - but the one breeder had seemed VERY large... but then again, he was with his 2 brothers....and she was a professional breeder so I'm sure a humungous pee/poop pad in the middle of her dining room is much more "socially acceptable". ;-)

What do you think the smallest I can get away with is? I won't invest a fortune in small pads - but I'd like to try out something small b/c with the 36x36 size, I might as well have him go outside - it would be so annoying to have that in the house all the time! 

I'm hoping for 17x24... what do you ladies think?? If it matters - he looks like he'll be a 6-7lber (I'm guessing a 12lb dog needs more "room" than a 4lb dog!)

I do hope to outside train him as well....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have the 36x36 -- i like that size. Dont' have to worry about the skinny/narrow ones and the dogs who like to live (or pee) on the edge. Plus you can get more than one pee out of them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh and what is a 'professional' breeder? Does she show?


----------



## labst60 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks - maybe I'll just suck it up and stick with the big ones for now - and maybe try to 'size down" as he gets older/more accomplished at peeing in the right place! 


And Yes, the breeder does show her dogs (well, I don't think she PERSONALLY shows them anymore - but they are still shown for her) and everything I have read about her here has been wonderful! (And, of course, we thought she has been wonderful so far as well!) I guess "Professional breeder" was probably the wrong term... still not sure what the right terminology would be.... but the point remains the same - the dogs are her life and livelihood - so a huge pad in the middle of the dining room didn't seem out of place! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

labst60 said:


> Thanks - maybe I'll just suck it up and stick with the big ones for now - and maybe try to 'size down" as he gets older/more accomplished at peeing in the right place!
> 
> 
> And Yes, the breeder does show her dogs (well, I don't think she PERSONALLY shows them anymore - but they are still shown for her) and everything I have read about her here has been wonderful! (And, of course, we thought she has been wonderful so far as well!) I guess "Professional breeder" was probably the wrong term... still not sure what the right terminology would be.... but the point remains the same - the dogs are her life and livelihood - so a huge pad in the middle of the dining room didn't seem out of place! :biggrin:


I like the big fluffy fat ones (disposable), sometimes the smaller pads are thinner and it's like they are peeing on newspaper. 

Sorry, when I hear 'professional breeder' I have thoughts of puppy mills, so that is where my mind takes me!! Glad to hear that is not the case!!

And it's amazing what you can get used to, LOL. I sure never thought I'd have a house full of dogs!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have the 36x36 -- i like that size. Dont' have to worry about the skinny/narrow ones and the dogs who like to live (or pee) on the edge. Plus you can get more than one pee out of them.


Love it Stacy:HistericalSmiley: I agree, the big ones are definitely better. I too have a few that like to live on the edge, I mean, pee on the edge:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I only have one dog (while Stacy and Linda have more) and I'm really good with the 23x24 pads. He doesn't like to pee too many times on a pad, no matter what the size, so when I got bigger ones it was a waste. I find these are perfect and if you really are leaving him for a long time you can put two down in one place and he'll likely just use one. I do that in the far part of my apartment because he likes his privacy to poop. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Did you check the stickie on SM about all the things you need for a new puppy. It's really a good list.


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi

If you need any advice on which pads to go with. Contact me, I sell them.

I carry a wide selection too...both washable and disposable pads


----------

